

How do they achieve this? - sunny_s
http://www.airtel.in/cricketonyoutube/

======
Rust
The ISP is simply raising the speed cap on accounts for a specific URL
(<http://www.youtube.com/ipl>) during a specific time period.

Their expression "no buffering" is simply marketing speak for "you won't
notice if it buffers for 2 or 3 seconds".

